# Another Ebay question and gripe



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am an Ebay Power Seller and also a Top Rated Seller. I am proud of the Top Rated Seller status, and work very hard at maintaining it.

I have noticed that on the Ebay selling form, the 'Free Shipping' box is auto filling with a check mark. Sometimes, I do offer free shipping on orders, but I have noticed it is auto filling on its own.

Tonight, I listed a pair of new shoes, and I unclicked the already auto filled 'free shipping' box, and then clicked "Add Another Serice" box. When I did this, the "Free Shipping" box auto filled with a check mark noting free shipping!!!!

This is not the first time this has happened. I literally lost money on some Lionel Train items I sold earlier this year because I did not notice that Ebay had auto filled the "Free Shipping" box.

One other thing....I think Ebay also had "Returns Accepted within 3 Days" and also "Money returned". I don't ever remember creating this return policy because 99% of my items are sold with no returns. (FWIW, I've asked about 25 seasoned business owners and ebayers, and they agree that it would be foolish for me to accept returns on the particular items I sell.) I think Ebay is auto filling the returns too, of course to meet their wants, but I could be wrong. I had to manually change all of these on the return policy.

I am a guy that wants to sell a brand new pair of shoes that did not fit...I am not Zappos.

Anyone else noticing this?

If not, please let this serve as a warning when listing on Ebay!!!!!!!

Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had issues with eBay auto-filling parts of their form, but not that particular thing. usually mine are in the descriptions. For example, one time, everything I listed that day (about 2 dozen items were all Pink). I didn't notice for _months_!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Had it happen to me once. Thought it was my own mistake.

You should be able to go into shipping preferences and reset it there. How? Don't know.

eBay now requires all listings to have a shipping time and return policy.

I use no returns very seldom and make sure when I don't it is as clear in the description as possible. For example, perhaps even in bold: *This item is sold as is with no return.*

I've made something like 11,000 eBay sales. Perhaps in all that time 3-4 returns. And then mostly because they ordered the wrong size so it was a no-additional swap out to me.

After I do a new listing I'll do a seller search on myself with newly listed. Free shipping would show up on that page.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the replies!!!! I appreciate your time and expertise!!!!


----------

